# 6.5 or 6x9 for subwoofer duty?



## alxmlr789 (Sep 24, 2007)

Any 6.5's or 6x9"s out there that would do well for subwoofer duty? 

I realized that my trunk just sounds terrible for a subwoofer in it. Too much of the sound is muffled. 

100-150w would suit two 6.5's or 6x9's well.


----------



## King Nothing (Oct 10, 2005)

Tang band makes a 6.5 subwoofer, and elemental designs has a deal on the 7kv.2 6.5 sub right now too

Parts Express:Tang Band W6-1139SI 6-1/2" Subwoofer
Looks like ED removed the 7kv.2 from their site. You might check and see if they have any left


----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)

Tang band also makes a 6x9 subwoofer. There are a few guys on the Civic forum who were impressed with these and these, but I have never tried them myself so I can't really comment on them. I do know that you will be doing some metal trimming or building some baffles if you go with the Tang Band 6x9 subs because they have an odd shaped cutout.


----------



## King Nothing (Oct 10, 2005)

Wonder how those would work as a midbass


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

alxmlr789 said:


> Any 6.5's or 6x9"s out there that would do well for subwoofer duty?
> 
> I realized that my trunk just sounds terrible for a subwoofer in it. Too much of the sound is muffled.
> 
> 100-150w would suit two 6.5's or 6x9's well.


What are your goals? Why are you considering the 6.5's over a "normal" woofer size?


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

I'd take a capable quality 6x9 "subwoofer" over a 6.5" one any day.


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

t3sn4f2 said:


> I'd take a capable quality 6x9 "subwoofer" over a 6.5" one any day.


I would not only because of the odd shape. For SPL, sure, the extra cone area is always a good thing. But certainly not for SQ. The Tang Band 6.5" subwoofer is a VERY capable driver. I personally run 4 of them in a sealed enclosure in my car. I love them to death. I'm throwing stupid amounts of power at them and they love it. They're getting more than double the RMS rating and it's just pure music.


----------



## TXwrxWagon (Sep 26, 2008)

what kind of car?

Rob


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

ItalynStylion said:


> I would not only because of the odd shape. For SPL, sure, the extra cone area is always a good thing. But certainly not for SQ. The Tang Band 6.5" subwoofer is a VERY capable driver. I personally run 4 of them in a sealed enclosure in my car. I love them to death. I'm throwing stupid amounts of power at them and they love it. They're getting more than double the RMS rating and it's just pure music.


Yeah but a sub outside the trunk? What would you go with? Is the difference in SQ that great to over come the loss in SPL?


----------



## alxmlr789 (Sep 24, 2007)

ItalynStylion said:


> What are your goals? Why are you considering the 6.5's over a "normal" woofer size?


Goals: Reproduce the double bass in my music better than the stock bose. lol

The reason i want to go with these over a "normal" driver is because of 1, the box. I hate having a box in my trunk. lol

2) i currently have a single arc12 in my trunk, and i can't hear it with the music i listen to, at all. 

I'm not looking for loud overpowering bass, but i can barely hear the low end of the driver through the 6" of foam of the seats.


----------



## alxmlr789 (Sep 24, 2007)

The car is an acura CL-s


----------



## Leno (Jan 4, 2009)

Digital Designs has a kick booty 6.5 sub -- on the other hand the Tang Band 6.5 pumps it out as well . For the money the Tang Band would be my pick . I have played around with the Tang Band 6.5" as well as the 8 " .


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

How much power are you giving the Arc sub? What amp do you have?


----------



## alxmlr789 (Sep 24, 2007)

It's getting ~500w from an older rockford 500.2 

I feel like that SHOULD be enough to get some good sound into my cabin, but on the music i listen to, I can turn off the sub out, and barely notice a difference.


----------



## mattldm (Apr 27, 2006)

alxmlr789 said:


> It's getting ~500w from an older rockford 500.2
> 
> I feel like that SHOULD be enough to get some good sound into my cabin, but on the music i listen to, I can turn off the sub out, and barely notice a difference.


sounds like something might be wrong with your setup if you dont hear any additional bass with your sub.
I had a 2001 CL with an MTX blue thunder 10" runnung off a rockford 150a2 and there was plenty of bass!


----------



## djknowledge (Feb 12, 2009)

i had a small 10 inch ma audio sub in a sealed enclosure and although i could not feel a drastic change in audio i could feel a difference with the vibrations. it was barely getting 150 watts rms but i would much rather have had it on then off. i also believe there is something wrong with your set up if you are not noticing much improvement. i have heard that higher end luxery cars have some kind of soundproofing that does prevent road noise from coming in from the trunk and stuff... just my 2 cents


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

Obvious things first:

When you open the trunk, with the sub playing, do you hear a lot of bass then? 

Think about phase, think about the possibility of dual voice coils being possibly wired wrong (if it has DVC.) If you don't hear bass (or enough bass) when you open the trunk, check your crossover settings on the amp and make sure you are getting the signal you intend to the sub.

If you DO hear bass, but don't when you close the trunk, consider pulling the rear shelf speakers out so you have a pathway for the sub. Subs should still be audible in most situations, though, since low frequencies tend to travel right through most materials.


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

I'd also try firing the sub towards the rear of the car. In fact, I'd do that first since it's free and will take you about 1 minute.


----------



## douggiestyle (Apr 29, 2008)

I have the same car and am slowly getting the motivation to fiberglass an enclosure where the rear center console is. Trying to fit some Sundown E8s, but if that doesn't work it'll be either a single ported 8 or some TB 6.5's ported


----------



## douggiestyle (Apr 29, 2008)

I think I saw your car for sale though...


----------



## simplyclean (Jan 23, 2009)

i'm in the same boat with my brother's 08 mini cooper. i'm not allowed to enlarge the 6x9" holes in the rear quarters for a pair of 8"s and he doesn't want to give up any trunk space for a small shallow box. i'm making him buy a pair of genesis profile 69s. with a bunch of deadener and some nice power going to them, it should bump a little bit when it needs too.


----------



## alxmlr789 (Sep 24, 2007)

yes, it is for sale, i'm getting back into a truck. lol


----------



## WileECoyote (Feb 18, 2009)

If your concerned about SQ, go with the 6.5. Ellipse shaped speakers, in my book, are just wrong.


----------



## simplyclean (Jan 23, 2009)

i picked up a set of these (thanks peter @ the autophile!!!) in case anyone was wondering about the genesis 6x9s. they're very well built and pretty to look at. the woven cone looks sweet. the composite basket is very nicely constructed as well. i like the way the terminals are riveted to a hole in the basket and then the tinsel lead is soldered to it.

p.s. the instruction sheet says that pair of P69 subs has a similar cone area to a 10" sub. i'm stoked.


----------



## Leno (Jan 4, 2009)

simple design -- no frills speaker -- oghta be good --?


----------



## Candisa (Sep 15, 2007)

ItalynStylion said:


> The Tang Band 6.5" subwoofer is a VERY capable driver. I personally run 4 of them in a sealed enclosure in my car. I love them to death. I'm throwing stupid amounts of power at them and they love it. They're getting more than double the RMS rating and it's just pure music.


I'll put 2 pairs of those IB in my doors for midbass+sub (200Hz and down to 20-25ish Hz), I'll have a single 12" in the trunk to help them a little with the lowest part (20-50Hz), I'm thinking about putting 290W RMS on 4 TangBands and 510W RMS on the sub (Peerless XXLS), do you think that's a good idea or would I be able to put 510W RMS on those 4 TangBands without bottoming them out in the lowest octave, and have enough with 290W RMS on the 12" 'helping sub'?

greetings,
Isabelle


----------



## benny (Apr 7, 2008)

WileECoyote said:


> If your concerned about SQ, go with the 6.5. *Ellipse shaped speakers, in my book, are just wrong.*


Care to elaborate? Any good technical reasons why an ovoid speaker performs more poorly than a comparable round?


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

ovoids distort more physically during movement. Put it on a slow-motion camera and I bet you'd see the 'by nine moving around a lot more than a cone would, given all other variables are equal. A cone is one of the most structurally sound shapes, by sheer geometry alone.


----------



## simplyclean (Jan 23, 2009)

sure there are differences in round vs oval speakers, but would you actually be able to hear the difference between the two or would it just be in your head? sub bass specific. if it fits the hole, why not?


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

Candisa said:


> I'll put 2 pairs of those IB in my doors for midbass+sub (200Hz and down to 20-25ish Hz), I'll have a single 12" in the trunk to help them a little with the lowest part (20-50Hz), I'm thinking about putting 290W RMS on 4 TangBands and 510W RMS on the sub (Peerless XXLS), do you think that's a good idea or would I be able to put 510W RMS on those 4 TangBands without bottoming them out in the lowest octave, and have enough with 290W RMS on the 12" 'helping sub'?
> 
> greetings,
> Isabelle


Before my Nine.5 crapped out on me I was throwing 600rms at the 4 of them that I have. Granted, mine are also in a sealed enclosure so that helps them not bottom out as much. IB, they would probably bottom out on 510. 290RMS should be good IB.


----------



## Candisa (Sep 15, 2007)

That's what WinISD said too, but always good to check the reality 

290 on 4 of those 6" airpumps (with an x-max of 11.5mm, you can barely call it a normal speaker anymore, do you?) in front and 510 on a 'helping sub' it will be 

Do you think they will play clean in the midbass region (max 250Hz) when they also need to go down to 20ish Hz?


----------



## GlasSman (Nov 14, 2006)

alxmlr789 said:


> Goals: Reproduce the double bass in my music


Thats midbass territory.


----------

